

Company-Wide Email From Apple CEO Tim Cook - technoslut
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/08/25/cook

======
wmat
That email seemed a waste of bandwidth to me. I mean, talk about stating the
obvious. But I suppose he had to chime in with something.

